# Any info on San Diego Culinary Institute?



## iron dishwasher (Feb 9, 2005)

Thinking about attending but I can't seem to find anything about it on the web (other than their homepage). Has anyone heard anything or had first-hand experience? Their program is less expensive than most, but seems kind of short.


----------



## bill h (Feb 11, 2003)

All I can tell you is that they have a great baking/pastry program headed by one of the best Master Pastry Chefs around. Visit the school for yourself, it's not big so the overhead is lower which translates to lower tuition. The only problem that you might encounter is if you are wanting to use a FAFSA-type program, that might not work.


Bill


----------

